# Maybe it IS the Moderators...



## Ivan (Sep 5, 2007)

So I make one little comment *defending* the moderators and this is what I get! 

Well, maybe it *is* the moderators!

Now I have to find something cool and see if I can get that up by my name. 

Any suggestions? 

Off to work!


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 5, 2007)

Ivan said:


> So I make one little comment *defending* the moderators and this is what I get!
> 
> Well, maybe it *is* the moderators!
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 5, 2007)

yep, sounds like you've been had. It's a sign of affection trust me.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 5, 2007)

I am personally shocked and dismayed. I will begin an internal investigation immediately.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Rich, I'm sending my own nurse over to help get that internal investigation started with you.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 5, 2007)

Okay, Bob, she's scarey.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm just glad none of the moderators have ever done anything to me like that. Boy, that would sure make me sour!


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 5, 2007)

Cold hands too!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 5, 2007)

Bob,

We're only investigating *moderators*. Please don't sidetrack this thread out of respect for my good friend Ivan.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 5, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Bob,
> 
> We're only investigating *moderators*. Please don't sidetrack this thread out of respect for my good friend Ivan.



I would like to offer my assistance in the investigation, if I could. I want to make sure we don't turn this into a witch-hunt. I kind of like all the moderators (except for that Bill Brown fellow)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 5, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > Bob,
> ...



No witch hunts. My methodology shall be very scientific. I intend on weighing the Mods and determine if any of them weighs as much as a duck.

If so, then


----------



## Herald (Sep 5, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > SemperFideles said:
> ...



What also floats in water? Very small rocks.


----------



## Herald (Sep 5, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > Bob,
> ...



You're not available to assist. You're too busy trying to find some new clothes to replace that gosh ugly choir robe.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 5, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> What also floats in water? Very small rocks.



Yes, gravy too, but please stop distracting the thread. I'm beginning to suspect some of you Moderators have something to hide.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 5, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > SemperFideles said:
> ...



 What is that about?


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 5, 2007)

Don't corner me man or I swear I will turn you into a newt. If you are good it will be the first one,






but if you really get me angry I will turn you into this one. How would you like to spend the rest of your life as that? I didn't think so.


----------



## Herald (Sep 5, 2007)

> Don't corner me man or I swear I will turn you into a newt.



"I got better."


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 5, 2007)

But, if you want my help, there will be a price...

I want... a SHRUBBERY!


----------



## Herald (Sep 5, 2007)

Doug - someday all this will be yours.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 5, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Doug - someday all this will be yours.



What, the curtains?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Sep 5, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Don't corner me man or I swear I will turn you into a newt. If you are good it will be the first one,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 5, 2007)

It can't be the Moderators fault. It has to be the Super Mod's or Administrator's fault!


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 5, 2007)

puritancovenanter said:


> It can't be the Moderators fault. It has to be the Super Mod's or Administrator's fault!



So, you mean, an Administrator like, say, Rich? Are you making an accusation, Mr. Snyder?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 5, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> puritancovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > It can't be the Moderators fault. It has to be the Super Mod's or Administrator's fault!
> ...




First off, You may not call me Mr. Snyder. I am a blue collar man. Josh Hicks can't seem to get this point either. It also reveals how old some of you guys think I am. Age does deserve respect but believe me I am every bit 16 years old in psyche with a 60 year old body. LOL

Yes, I am being accusatory. But you must also include the Super Moderators also. I am not pointing at any one specific. But there is a handful of people who may have this option.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 5, 2007)

This nurse looks familiar. I think she was the army nurse who attended my first sons birth.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 5, 2007)

puritancovenanter said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > puritancovenanter said:
> ...



I wasn't sure if you went by Martin or R. I figured Mr. Snyder was the next best thing. But I repent of my error and won't make the same mistake, I mean, sin again!


----------



## Herald (Sep 5, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> puritancovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > Calvibaptist said:
> ...



While you're correcting your egregious errors, I think you should start addressing me as Elder Moderator Brown. Yes, I think you should.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm a super mod but I don't know how to do it; so, if that helps narrow this hunt down....


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 5, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I'm a super mod but I don't know how to do it; so, if that helps narrow this hunt down....



I don't know, Chris. Methinks thou dost protest too muchly.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 5, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I'm a super mod but I don't know how to do it; so, if that helps narrow this hunt down....



AS I SUSPECTED. But then again Josh has been around for a mighty long time. He may know how. But I am inclined even more to corner it down to some Marine who is actually a member of the Department of the Navy. Just look at his pay stub. It says Department of the Navy. 

Marine life was created so squids could go to the bathroom all over it. Aint that correct Mr. Marine. 

I haven't got to do that in a long time. Boy that feels good. UUURAh! Your in the Navy.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 5, 2007)

puritancovenanter said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a super mod but I don't know how to do it; so, if that helps narrow this hunt down....
> ...



You'd better be careful, Randy. I believe that Marine that you are referring to has Administrator status now. There's no telling what he could do.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 6, 2007)

Doug,

I really don't like the implication that I would _do_ anything. This thread is about Moderators. Please respect the title and initial post.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 6, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> You'd better be careful, Randy. I believe that Marine that you are referring to has Administrator status now. There's no telling what he could do.



Yeah, you may be correct. I may log on tomorrow to find out I have been promoted or demoted to Squid Moderator or something like that. But then we will know won't we?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 6, 2007)

puritancovenanter said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> > You'd better be careful, Randy. I believe that Marine that you are referring to has Administrator status now. There's no telling what he could do.
> ...



ouch
I have a headache


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 6, 2007)

OUCH.... Those Marines play dirty. UUUURAH!


----------



## Ivan (Sep 6, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> yep, sounds like you've been had. It's a sign of affection trust me.



I know it is. 



SemperFideles said:


> I am personally shocked and dismayed. I will begin an internal investigation immediately.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Herald (Sep 6, 2007)

Doug to Rich:

"Well, 'ow did you become Administrator then?"

Rich:

"The Bawb of the PB, his hair flowing in the purest shimmering white, held aloft VBulletin from the bosom of Matt McMahon signifying by Divine Providence that I, Rich, was to assume ownership. That is why I am your Administrator."

Doug:

"Listen -- strange Bawb's living on the PB, distributing ownership is no basis for a system of government. Supreme executive power derives from a mandate from the masses, not from some farcical cyber ceremony."

Rich:

"Be quiet!"

Doug:

"Well you can't expect to wield supreme executive power just 'cause some cybernetic tart threw a bulletin board at you!"

Rich:

"Shut up!"

Doug:

"I mean, if I went around sayin' I was an empereror just because some white haired Bawb had lobbed a message board at me they'd put me away!"

Rich:

"Shut up! Will you shut up! [while grabbing Doug by the neck]"

Doug:

"Ah, now we see the violence inherent in the system."

Rich:

"Shut up!"

Doug:

"Oh! Come and see the violence inherent in the system! HELP! HELP! I'm being repressed!"

Rich:

"Stupid non-moderator!"

Doug:

"Oh, what a give away. Did you here that, did you here that, eh? That's what I'm on about -- did you see him repressing me, you saw it didn't you?"


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 6, 2007)

Let's see if he represses this. If so we have our man. Just look at my Avatar. I didn't improve it with Marine insignia. I am an AIRDALE from the OLD NAVY. I wanted to join the Marines but I didn't have the discipline.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 6, 2007)

Perhaps someone should remind them of what all those who posess "super powers" should never forget....

"With great power comes great responsability."


----------



## turmeric (Sep 6, 2007)

Ivan, it could have been worse, he coulda made you an Arminian.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 6, 2007)

puritancovenanter said:


> Let's see if he represses this. If so we have our man. Just look at my Avatar. I didn't improve it with Marine insignia. I am an AIRDALE from the OLD NAVY. I wanted to join the Marines but I didn't have the discipline.



Those were nice pictures. I appreciate the compliment. I think you could have if you had just set your mind to it.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 6, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> puritancovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see if he represses this. If so we have our man. Just look at my Avatar. I didn't improve it with Marine insignia. I am an AIRDALE from the OLD NAVY. I wanted to join the Marines but I didn't have the discipline.
> ...



 Your too funny.


----------

